# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > C.I. Cataluña >  Embalse de Vallforners

## sergi1907

Este pequeño embalse de 2,38 hm3 de capacidad está dentro del Parque Natural del Montseny en Barcelona. Un paraje espectacular ideal para pasear.
Aquí os dejo unas cuantas fotos que he podido hacer hoy espero que os gusten.

----------


## sergi1907



----------


## F. Lázaro

Precioso embalse y espectaculares imágenes, todas de postales, muchas gracias Sergi por enseñarnos este embalse y el espectacular entorno en el que está enclavado  :Smile: 

Que tranquilidad debe reinar ahí, no se debe escuchar una mosca, sólo el movimiento de las hojas con el viento  :Cool:  Por cierto, qué uso tiene?? Porque con 2 Hm3, en cuanto le abran el grifo... se queda a palo seco  :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

> Precioso embalse y espectaculares imágenes, todas de postales, muchas gracias Sergi por enseñarnos este embalse y el espectacular entorno en el que está enclavado 
> 
> Que tranquilidad debe reinar ahí, no se debe escuchar una mosca, sólo el movimiento de las hojas con el viento  Por cierto, qué uso tiene?? Porque con 2 Hm3, en cuanto le abran el grifo... se queda a palo seco 
> 
> Un saludo.


Muchas gracias F. Lázaro :Smile: 

Está destinado a riego, y por lo que he podido ver siempre por estas fechas está bastante bajo, aunque al estar en una zona que acostumbra a descargar tormentas no es extraño verle soltar agua por el aliviadero.

Mañana os pondré unas fotos hechas desde dentro del aliviadero.

Un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Muchas gracias F. Lázaro
> 
> Está destinado a riego, y por lo que he podido ver siempre por estas fechas está bastante bajo, aunque al estar en una zona que acostumbra a descargar tormentas no es extraño verle soltar agua por el aliviadero.
> 
> *Mañana os pondré unas fotos hechas desde dentro del aliviadero*.
> 
> Un saludo



Precioso embalse perdido en un parque natural. Lo bien que se tiene que estar ahí... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .


¡¡¿Desde dentro?!!  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## sergi1907

Como está muy bajo de capacidad se podía acceder hasta dentro del aliviadero, algo que debe ser muy común a juzgar por las pintadas que hay.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Espectaculares las fotos del aliviadero sergi1907, poca agua ha bajado por ahí en mucho tiempo.

----------


## nando

Hola sergi1907 que preciosidad de entorno 

sitios como este hay que protegerlos  :Smile: 

te diste buen paseo disfrutando de la naturaleza , el embalse es muy curioso el muro parece camuflado con el entorno 

buen reportage  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sergi1907

Gracias a todos.

Aquí os dejo una foto curiosa dentro del aliviadero



Un saludo

----------


## FEDE

Buen reportaje Sergi y preciosas fotos, veo que te acompaño el policia de embalses.net  :Big Grin:  recuerdos a la familia, te he echado de menos en Ruidera, espero que para la proxima te puedas acercar.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

> Buen reportaje Sergi y preciosas fotos, veo que te acompaño el policia de embalses.net  recuerdos a la familia, te he echado de menos en Ruidera, espero que para la proxima te puedas acercar.
> 
> Un abrazo


Muchas gracias Fede.

Era un sitio para descubrir con la familia y ya sabes que los peques nunca dicen no :Big Grin: 

La próxima no me la pierdo por nada del mundo :Big Grin: 

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Un entorno tranquilo y precioso. Un embalse pequeñito para disfrutar del agua, ¿que mas se puede pedir?
Gracias Sergi. Un abrazo

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosas imágenes Sergi de ese aliviadero  :Smile: . Por las dimensiones del aliviadero, ahí cuando agarra la tormenta pega de narices no???  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo  :Wink:

----------

